# Any Weight lifters/ body builders here ?



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Just wondering !


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Lapsed, I'm afraid - takes all my effort to lift my body these days! :roll:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah, me , wouldnt class myself as a "bodybiulder" but i train wieghts 4 times a week and not bad size/wieght for my little hieght


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Used to be into it during school etc as it was good for rugby but I havent seen a gym for years now. God, I had so much spare time back then - I dont know where I would find the time to get down the gym now. I used to really enjoy it but you need a good gym partner.

Not very impressive but I was benching 75kg, leg pressing 240kg, squatting about 100kg, deadlifting about 90kg and curling dumbells at around 20kg each. I cant remember weights for lat pull downs, shoulders and triceps.

I reckon I would struggle to do half those weights now :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Me too.....3 times a week plus squash on a Sunday. I do it more to stay toned than look like a bull dog though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Power lifter / cross trainer / MMA

I havent got the vanity or the patience for body building.

Friends i have who have competed have suffered badly over bodybuilding.
Mentally, financially and physically.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Not very impressive but I was benching 75kg, leg pressing 240kg, squatting about 100kg, deadlifting about 90kg and curling dumbells at around 20kg each. I cant remember weights for lat pull downs, shoulders and triceps.


Benching p.b. was 288 kgs.
leg press p.b. was about 1100kgs.
Deadlift. p.b. was 375kgs.
Squat. p.b. 350kgs. ( My knees never felt safe squatting hence the concentration on leg press.)

Weight at the time was 22st - 22st8lbs.
Drug free lifts.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

How long you been doin MMA NAN??

i been into Martial Arts since ripe ol age of 11, altho now my body feel like a bag of mixed bolts, bones ache, bones chipped here there and everywhere, re accurring injuries, sometimes i wish i never got into it , dread to think what i will be like in another 10 years :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> How long you been doin MMA NAN??
> 
> i been into Martial Arts since ripe ol age of 11, altho now my body feel like a bag of mixed bolts, bones ache, bones chipped here there and everywhere, re accurring injuries, sometimes i wish i never got into it , dread to think what i will be like in another 10 years :?


Old man gave me a choice of doing the garden or doing boxing when i was 7.
I have a gardener now.lol
Boxed til i was 11.
Took up Wing Tsun with Master Eddie Pang (Had a son who i used to train with called PEter, i kid you not. :lol: ) In leeds.
Then got into Chen sao and Lao Gar.
Attained black sashes in all.
Took up Shutokan and jacked it after 3 weeks. Bored me silly.
8 years ago got into Krav Maga.
Not done anything since as Krav seemed to cover all bases effectively.
Amazing what a trapped jew can come up with when he's cornered.

Like you ive got chipped this, busted that, but i loved it at the time.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

lol, you didnt fancy mowing the lawn and picking the daisys then ? 

for last 3 years i have taken a back seat, sort of stated to wiegh up wot my body was tellin me and what my mind was tellin me, so all i do now is a bit of bag workouts, keep toying with gettin right back into it but im 34 with a body that feels lik 94 :lol:

I started Tenkan Ju Jitsu when i was 11, then was assisstent instructor at 19
I done 2 years in between of one to one boxing , believe it or not that was specifically for a Sky One Fight Club show that turned out to be a con  
The turned to Wing Chun with one of James Sinclairs Sifu's, any one who knows Wing Chun will know James, hes world wide famous, amazin fella
but the technical side of Kung Fu was just sooooo different to what i know naturally which is Ju Jitsu, so i had to give that up, altho i did love the system so i still involve some of it in my knowledge
Then in my later years i turned to kickboxin just to stop gettin the pains and aches, and to keep me "moving"

and now, like i say, im 34 but feelin 94 , well worth it, is it ? lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> lol, you didnt fancy mowing the lawn and picking the daisys then ?
> 
> for last 3 years i have taken a back seat, sort of stated to wiegh up wot my body was tellin me and what my mind was tellin me, so all i do now is a bit of bag workouts, keep toying with gettin right back into it but im 34 with a body that feels lik 94 :lol:
> 
> ...


Im 42 and i get the odd ache and pain but i use chondroitin and glucosamine regularly.
You will find over the next few years that you flexibilty suffers as does your speed.

Weights wise now i just have 2 bowflex dumbells, a bench,reebok weight vest(20kg)a kettle bell and a punchbag.
I run daily, with a 20kg vest some days, and just do a bit of flexibity training every other day.

At 40 plus ive decided to give in to what my body is telling me.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah i take gluco sulpahte too, cod liver oils etc, aminos blah blah
but still ache lol

i notice my body resisting to what i want it to do now as it is, let alone in years to come.

all great when yr young but does take its toll hey !

i go gym 4 times a week now, mainly to keep to a shape, cos i love my food and drink  

been slack to be honest on bag workouts etc as im constantly tired latley, mainly due to so much stress in home life etc etc at mo

yr a big lad tho IRC ? 6'4 and about 18 stone , am i right ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> yeah i take gluco sulpahte too, cod liver oils etc, aminos blah blah
> but still ache lol
> 
> i notice my body resisting to what i want it to do now as it is, let alone in years to come.
> ...


6ft. Im down to just under 17st 5lb.
Im training for the London Marathon at the mo, so ive dropped a couple of stone since xmas to get a good time in.

I use a garmin gps trainer that keeps me accurate on times and very accurate on distances.
Done 10 marathon distance since xmas and the times are coming down.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i cant even run down the road, let alone a marathon 

never been into running, probably cos i run like forest gump :lol: :lol:

well good luck with the marathon training, i totally dont envy you tho :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Not very impressive but I was benching 75kg, leg pressing 240kg, squatting about 100kg, deadlifting about 90kg and curling dumbells at around 20kg each. I cant remember weights for lat pull downs, shoulders and triceps.
> ...


Those are some impressive figures! :wink:

I'm very much into my weight training, and dont really concentrate on CV as much as I used to (...be forced to do :lol: )
I'm about 5'11" and 13st ish... but its lean weight. I get to the gym about 4/5 times a week for weights, have some good workouts after lots of trial and error to see what works for me... I get shit about looking like I'm on roids from a certain gym bitch (staff)... which I suppose is a compliment in a way, but I'm 100% clean. I could prob add a decent amount of weight by hitting legs more, but vanity often leads to the "beach muscles" taking a front seat :roll: Like Arnie says... its all about looking in proportion :wink:

P.B Bench of 288kgs...!  suppose at 22st you was either really built of loved KFC :lol:

I find money can effect how you train, ie, diet, supplements etc... I could do with eating more and maybe adding a few supps, but the Â£'s quickly add up when you're eating 5 or 6 meals a day!

I have been wanting to get into Krav Maga for a long time now but cannot find anywhere in the North East (basically Hull area) that teaches... the only places I found on the net were in London... :? It is something I'd like to get into as I got into karate at a young age but didnt stick with it, prob too young to understand or care...


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

very good point regarding money, i shud eat more, especially of the right foods etc, im 5'8 and wiegh in at approx 13st10, quite heavy for a shorty 

but yr right, with more spare money i could eat 5-6 times a day instead 0f the 3-4 that i do


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


Stick to quality muscle, nothing roided and nothing fast gained.
Your cv system if youve kept up your running should stand you in good stead in the gym.

As for diet, just add a decent whey protein pre and post training making sure your post training shake contains some good carbs. ( I put orange juice in mine , nice taste with the vanilla and helps with depleted glycogen stores speeding up the assimilation of the protein)
30-40 grammes of protein before and after training is plenty for you bodyweight.
Just make sure you keep up you cv to keep bodyfat at bay.
If your not taking in the extra calories you simply wont grow.

As for strength i use usn creatine x4, its an ethyl esther and it estherizes into the system faster than normal creatine(20 mins before training) instead of a couple of hours.

they said you had to cycle up on creatine when it first came onto the market, but i think that was just a marketing con to get you to buy more.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I too use CEE, 3 pills before and after training. No loading phase. No bloating etc and it does leave good pumps all day long. I never found monhydrate any good, and find CEE usually comes in tabs, so its easier to take too, and means I dont miss days etc...

As for protein, I've used loads over the years and decided BSN Syntha 6 is the best for me. It tastes great, when you're drinking it 2 or 3 times a day it helps to taste good! It has a lower protein content, which means you get through it faster, or can add a flavourless whey to top it up. It has a mix of proteins leading to a sustanied release for around 6hrs... which is good to take before bed.

I would say I usually eat more calories than the "average male adult" would take in, but I try to keep them in the right moderations, opting to consume more calories from protein, rather than all carbs. Saying that, if your muscles are flat and not filling out, increase your carbs :wink: 
Work and social life often gets in the way and meals can be missed or taken later. The "normal" person simply cannot live like a bodybuilder, eating at set times etc...

My CV isnt where it used to be, but I have no trouble running, and recovery is fast. It has been documented that a good weights session is very good for maintaining CV fitness... :wink:

I'm not looking to bulk up too much. I know some guys on roids and although they are "large"... its mostly water retention and bulky size, no definition, no striations, no vascualrity... I like to keep lean to maintain this, which will always lead to a slower growth... no off-season bulk ups etc like the pro's...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> im 5'8 and wiegh in at approx 13st10, quite heavy for a shorty


I wouldn't worry, i'm 15st and falling fast, need to get to 14st for the summer, the CV is killing me but I am Skiing on the 29th March so that is a big incentive.

Bench 140kg
Leg Press 300kg


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> I too use CEE, 3 pills before and after training. No loading phase. No bloating etc and it does leave good pumps all day long. I never found monhydrate any good, and find CEE usually comes in tabs, so its easier to take too, and means I dont miss days etc...
> 
> As for protein, I've used loads over the years and decided BSN Syntha 6 is the best for me. It tastes great, when you're drinking it 2 or 3 times a day it helps to taste good! It has a lower protein content, which means you get through it faster, or can add a flavourless whey to top it up. It has a mix of proteins leading to a sustanied release for around 6hrs... which is good to take before bed.
> 
> ...


I used the chinese cee when it came out, the dissolve strips, but they gave me heartburn.

As for eating times, it can get silly.
When i was 22st plus i struggled to keep the weight up and i got soooo sick of eating.

Like you said about the roids, water retention and bad moods is the last thing i need in my life, im a grumy grunt basta*d at the best of times.

Try and get some cv in, even the best training session youve had wont compete with a 30 miles bike ride on your mountain bike.

If you cant be bothered to run, pack on and yomp it, its funny how it comes back.

I do use a bit of efferdrine , just the odd cycle when i dip.
You can buy it in the shops down here.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

yeah, tbh I miss going on yomps and speed marches a bit. think its something best done with more than just yourself and an ipod though, otherwise its too easy to get bored and finish early.

I went on a run last night after doing a big shoulder session, purely because I'd had a crap day and it was either run until I'm not so p*ssed off or sit in a bad mood... was knackered afterwards so guess it worked :roll: (dont have a bike, someone stole my last one  from outside the gym! :evil: )

I wouldnt touch roids, not for the moods, mainly for the other more drastic side effects!  I know I'm the kinda person to take it once and have the worst effects... also I'm more proud of doing it natural.

I've tried efferdrine once, on ops, had a really crappy chest infection/cold and seeing as it "opens up the airways" I gave it a try... no effects what so ever... must be immune :roll:

A very effective product I did find was Twin Labs Nitrate3 Fuel Shot... an NO2 booster. It was a liquid, take a shot before the gym and the pumps were UNREAL... and lasted for hours. Not just for visual effect, the merits of NO2 is documented, but the product has been discontinued (only ever avail in px's/US) and I've never found anything that matches it! :?
Have you tried many NO2 boosters? Found any to be effective?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> yeah, tbh I miss going on yomps and speed marches a bit. think its something best done with more than just yourself and an ipod though, otherwise its too easy to get bored and finish early.
> 
> I went on a run last night after doing a big shoulder session, purely because I'd had a crap day and it was either run until I'm not so p*ssed off or sit in a bad mood... was knackered afterwards so guess it worked :roll: (dont have a bike, someone stole my last one  from outside the gym! :evil: )
> 
> ...


Tried the NO in a few forms but i've never had a problem getting a pump.
The usn one again came top.

You mean you were nodding off on OP and you needed a waker?lol
Ive found efferdrine to be different to some people mainy due to the receptor site it it hits.

Some people relate it to speed, some said bugger all.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Never asleep on the job :lol: :lol:

I dont have a problem getting the pump :wink: but this stuff made your skin so tight after a hard workout you were about to rip open! and it lasted hours...

Always handy, take a shot, work out, get in your best trapping gear and go ashore :wink: :lol:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

luciferlee said:


> The turned to Wing Chun with one of James Sinclairs Sifu's, any one who knows Wing Chun will know James, hes world wide famous, amazin fella


Very enthusiastic and seriously good from what I remember, saw many a pummelling during an exhibition or too  
Curious who you trained under, I started training with a guy called Steve Mair who I've not seen or heard since? Also trained under Kevin Chan and now I'm in the north east, with John Agar :wink:


----------



## mussy (Feb 4, 2008)

has anyone used Synergy Iso7 its made by PHD. excellent stuff its got Creatine Glutamine protein and loads of over stuff in it aswell iv been training for a few years now and tried allot of stuff out, but synergy iso7 is amazing since using it iv put allot a muscle mass on, and kept my body fat low also test-boosters help aswell for putting on size


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I've used PhD's protein... it was ok, but didnt grab me, so I have gone back to BSN.

As for test boosters, I'd say be careful of which products, what age you are when taking etc... and whats in them...

I've used the likes of Norateen/Heavyweight etc... and apart from some increased "roid rage" like effects, didnt think it was worth the Â£50 a month price tag. This was meant to be the strongest product on the market (legal)

If you had access to medical testing, maybe a friend at the hospital, would be an idea to have your testosterone levels checked before during and after use to see how they are affected :?: bit like doing a diagnostic run :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

mussy said:


> has anyone used Synergy Iso7 its made by PHD. excellent stuff its got Creatine Glutamine protein and loads of over stuff in it aswell iv been training for a few years now and tried allot of stuff out, but synergy iso7 is amazing since using it iv put allot a muscle mass on, and kept my body fat low also test-boosters help aswell for putting on size


Prohormones were popular a few yrs ago, 1 ad by ergopharm was really good.
Now banned.
BEst lean mass protein mrp ive used is cyclone.
All in, just not very cheap.


----------



## mussy (Feb 4, 2008)

the test-booster im using at the moment is isa-test by isatori good stuff....i like BSN products aswell cellmas is a very good creatine and no-explode is excellent for pre-workout..


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Cyclone = [smiley=sick2.gif] tastes awful and leaves an odd residue in the shaker... :lol:

It is good, I had good results from it, but couldnt stand the taste!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> Cyclone = [smiley=sick2.gif] tastes awful and leaves an odd residue in the shaker... :lol:
> 
> It is good, I had good results from it, but couldnt stand the taste!


Try the chocolate with water.
And the residue is the creatine.

The orange is nasty btw. :lol:


----------



## mussy (Feb 4, 2008)

Synergy Iso7 is the better version of cyclone which taste's wicked checkout the reviews on www.monstersupplements.com...

i tried cyclone and it does taste like boo


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Cyclone = [smiley=sick2.gif] tastes awful and leaves an odd residue in the shaker... :lol:
> ...


So the slime is creatine... nice! :lol:

Think Vanilla is up there with all time crap cyclone flavours! Luminous yellow :lol: 
BSN cookies and Cream... with water... better than a milkshake!


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Been BB'ing for 5 years+ train 5 days a week  becomes more of a obsession really :twistedlike modding a TT). To any intrested www.muscletalk.co.uk is a good site i post on regularly!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> and now, like i say, im 34 but feelin 94 , well worth it, is it ? lol


More core training sorts that out buddy :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

What are you stats guys ?

All this weight you are talking about lifting is nonsense if you look like crap :wink:

btw BSN - 6 is the best money can buy IMO.. I have about a years supply indoors


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

im around 14/14.5 stone atm mediumish body fat as havent started cutting for the summer yet:wink:

personal best lifts to date:
Deadlift 200kg x2
Bench 140kg x4 
Sholder barbell press 80kg x 8
Squat 140kg x4


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope thats 4 sets of 10 reps and strict :wink:

I was 14 stone once but don't think it looks good when you are less than 6ft tall.. too square if you know what i mean..

mediumish body fat :lol: Whats that then ?


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

well not 10% yet 8) ...........

14 stone is a nice weight for us 5'7midgets

come on then jaydeeeeeeee post em up :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm around 8% but will be aiming for 4% as of April the 15th..

I'm all natural to..

currently weigh 76kg and i'm 5'10 and lift my own weight quite comfortable and very strict i might add :wink:

Mainly use free weights but vary the excersies to hit the right muscle groups.

Are you on the juice or are you natural ?

your crazy not when i'm off season or for that fact on this site... you first :wink:

btw wheres the members pics on your site ?


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

This thread could go slightly gay posting up pics of mens bodys...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Speaking of which there is a gayTT owners group on yahoogroups :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

4%   wont be much left of you!!

Im dreading the 5 day am cardio (unfuelled) going to start in a month or so 

members pics?? :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

not gay mate... It can be inspiring really..

Not everyone can look good and it nice to have something to work towards or aspire to, don't you think ?

members pics and progress pics on here http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/

found one interesting read

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_1161394/m ... ey_/tm.htm

Thinking about shows but not suer yet... :?

Will you be using cutting agents to help ? or just a controlled diet ?


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

start with diet and cardio and see how it goes........

With regards to inspiring yes the likes of you and me can see it but im sure many will disagree (espically on a car forum :wink: ) and as i said before i suppose with me it has become a addiction/obsession now!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

alibTTman said:


> suppose with me it has become a addiction/obsession now!


Same here buddy.. has been for the last 5 years...


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

There must be somemore meatheads to join in this thread i though all TT owners were members of david lloyd :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

You 2 should get a room . :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I know what you mean :lol:

This is the kind of gym that i go to...

A real hell hole, just the way i like them


















btw my current gym is nicer than that :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> You 2 should get a room . :wink:


Is this the power lifter that drives a roadster :roll: :lol:

i won't say another word..


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

JAAYDE said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > You 2 should get a room . :wink:
> ...


Im at ease with my masculinity. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

alibTTman said:


> This thread could go *slightly gay *posting up pics of mens bodys...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Speaking of which there is a gayTT owners group on yahoogroups :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


_Slightly?_ :lol:

If they start oiling up and discussing removal of body hair, thread should be moved to the Powder Room. :wink:


----------

